# Costa Rica Taranova Villas Palmas



## ValHam (Sep 4, 2005)

I have managed to get a 3bedroom at the Taranova Villas Palmas in May this coming year...
has anyone stayed at this resort? Is it a nice place to visit? what were your experiences like at this resort?
What kinds of things are there to see and do in San Jose and area? Are the tours and resteraunts expensive?


----------



## chouchou (Sep 4, 2005)

I stayed at this resort last Thanksgiving and had a two bedroom unit.  The 3 bedroom units are huge.  The resort offers free shuttle to the resort but not from. The shuttle service is one that also gives tours so it gives them an opportunity to try an book a tour with you.  Short ride from airport to hotel which is near a major hotel and walking distance to a grocery store, the hotel and some restaurants.  Meals in Costa Rica are very reasonable.  You can book tours to all the major sites from this resort and should plan ahead and book according if you can.  It is a bit ride into town as this is in a nice surburbs a bit on the outskirts.  I liked staying here better than in the city as it was a bit less busy and jammed with people.  As with any major city you need to be concerned about petty thieves, pick pockets, etc. and just be a bit vigilant.  Near this resort not a real concern but it is a surburb so a few restaurants shops hotel etc.  But several major tour companies you can use.  The place is clean and certainly adequate for touring from but it is not on a beach or a 5 star resort or anything.  Hotel Irazu is in walking distance and when you want to go back to the condo just mention that hotel's name everyone knows where it is.  It is 300 meters east or "este" del hotel Irazu'.  I went with my friend and our sons and we felt very safe, the water was fine, food good and tours wonderful and cheap.  Take the tour to arenal volcano area and the spa resort there with the hot springs wonderful!!  The tours have drivers with a naturalist often to guide you and they include meals in prices.  I had an absoulutely wonderful time and can not wait to go back.  This is not near the caribbean or pacific coast though so that type of touring would be a long trek for a day tour.   To be honest we only had breakfast and some dinners at the resort because we toured constantly. Such as a canapy tour, to the volcano, the rain forest etc...  Lots to do and see.  We had one day tour in the city itself.  Too much to do too little time.  The Costa Ricans or "Ticos" are so wonderful and many do speak english though not all of course.  The food is not very spicy but good and no problem with water except near Limon which is far from where you'll be.  Medical hospitals etc. are excellent and they have a high rate of literacy in Costa Rica.  Overall a safe, inexpensive, friendly country to visit with great ecotouring.


----------



## ValHam (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks for the information....
what are the average prices of tours and meals? 
how far is it to get into town?


----------



## chouchou (Sep 5, 2005)

It was about 20 minutes of taxis ride time from resort to the city maybe 15 minutes and the most expensive all day tour was $60.   The all day tour included a driver, naturalist guide for day pick up at about 8:30 AM and return late at night about 11:00.  It paid for lunch and dinner complete and entrance to the arenal volcano areas spa resort and use of hot spring baths and pools etc.  We went to several different sites and places along the way all tips taxes driver included in that fare per person.   That was the most expensive one of all the tours many were half that price.


----------



## ValHam (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the help.  Looking forward  to visiting Costa Rica and hope to take some of the tours you mentioned.  Thanks again


----------



## ripshion (Nov 6, 2005)

ValHam said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help.  Looking forward  to visiting Costa Rica and hope to take some of the tours you mentioned.  Thanks again



Costa Rica is a beautifull country!  I stayed up near Lake Arenal to do some windsurfing back in 1994.  Beautiful beaches and awesome rainforest.  Just watch out for the crazy drivers on the road, you'll see what I mean when you get there!  Have fun!


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi!  We stayed at Villas Taranova a couple of years ago, and really enjoyed it.The tour company that serves the hotel is absolutely wonderful.  We had a whole week of tours for not much over $125. They are very reasonable, and if the young man who was our guide is still there, he is priceless.  He's a font of knowledge about the flora and fauna.  
The resort, itself, is old, and nothing fancy, but comfortable and clean. The standards there are not fancy-schmantzy, but the country is wonderful, and so are the people.  I'm sure you'll have a good visit.


----------

